# Happy Birthday JohnnyThunder!



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday JohnnyThunder!  You cutie you!  Hope you have a vonderful day and get all the prop stuff your heart desires!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bad Boy 
Hope its a good one!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)




----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy Bday Mr.Thunder.I just noticed your age went up and now I see the thread. Enjoy a cold one on me.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Johnny!
Happy Birtday to you!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday JT!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day, my good friend! Hope you get all you wish for!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the one and only JohnnyThunder!!!!! Enjoy your day and a cold brew!!!!!!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a *SUPER AWESOME* Happy Birthday and remember, if anyone asks you to do anything today, tell em no because it's YOUR day!!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope you have fun doing a little birthday elf dancing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! I appreciate it very much! :devil:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bro!!!!!!! Save us some cake......


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday JT. Are you coming to the next make and take on the 13th?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, JohnnyThunder!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

It's JT's birfday!!!









 Happy birthday, buddy! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy B-Day JT!!!! 

HPY BDAY 2 U
HPY BDAY 2 U
HPY BDAY DER JT
HPY BDAY 2 U

Sorry, I'm a little off key this morning.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horrorday sounds like a good excuse to go to the Irish Pub


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday JT, I'm making the dessert for the Make and Take so if you come join the group on the 13th I'll make it a Birthday Cake.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Vlad/Black Cat - thank you for the reminder, but I won't be able to attend. Thanks for the cake offer though! MMMMMMMM cake............. :devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy happy birthday jt


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Berfday, JT!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday JT.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday JT


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday JT - Hope its a good one!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Have fun man!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday JOHNNY T


----------

